# Smallest cities with the biggest buildings



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

I have been wodering which small cities have the tallest buildings with a level of say above 50F or 200m and a population of around a million.
I know calgary has 2 50F towers and a pop of over a million. Any others?


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

If below 1 million is your definition of a small city, Frankfurt wins hands down in Europe. Only about 600.000 people but a couple of 200+.


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

Frankfurt:

1. Commerzbank Tower 259 m
2. MesseTurm 257 m
3. Kronen Hochhaus 208 m
4. Main Tower 200 m

Also San Francisco comes to mind and ofcourse Seattle.


----------



## Beacon (Mar 14, 2005)

Gold Coast and Perth in Australia.

Gold Coast has Q1 at +320m, with another couple to follow shortly, and a population of about half a million. 

Perth would be just over a million, but it's got a couple as well I think...


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Well I must add Dubai as the ultimate example of a small city with big buildings, tallest in the world for a small city of 1,2mil


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Frankfurt's metro population is not 1 million though, Calgary's is.


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

*Panama is a small city of 1million,,,,,Panama's Current tallest building "Global Bank" 176m the Tallest blue Glassed Building on the second picture

a 215m residencial tower "Aqualina" is being constructed
One Aproved projectes for panama 2 Tower project of a 70 and 80 floor building "Planetarium"will be Latin americas highest with more than 250m+,,,panama also has a few more 200m+ comin up *


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Tulsa, Oklahoma, USA has a population of 393,049 with a metro of 700,000. It has two ~200m buildings plus a 41 story building of over 150m

Williams Center









Citiplex Towers


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Balneario Camboriu, Brasil, has a population of 70k with NO METRO area and tallest is 150 meters.


Ok... let me repeat. SEVENTY THOUSAND. 70k. 70.000 or 70,000 (international or english standard)


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Tulle is a little town of 16,000 in one of the most isolated rural areas of France. It has a 102 m highrise :


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

And the winner is:
Benidorm, locals call it Beni York!! 
65000 inhabitants in 39 km2 and more than 140 buildings with 20 or more floors!! :eek2:








Nowadays, the highest skyscraper of Spain is in Benidorm: 
Gran Hotel Bali, 187m. high


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Brussels (1 million inhabitants) has a few 100+.

Ostend (my birth place, 69000 inhabitants) has the Europacentrum:
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=108979

and in Knokke (coastal town for rich people, 33000 inhabitants), there will come this (354 feet = 108 meters):
http://archrecord.construction.com/news/daily/archives/050810holl.asp


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

Leeuwarden a city in The Netherlands with only 100.000 inhabitants, without any metro region, has a 113m skyscraper!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> And the winner is:
> Benidorm, locals call it Beni York!!
> 65000 inhabitants in 39 km2 and more than 140 buildings with 20 or more floors!! :eek2:
> 
> ...


monaco is the same but 30000 hab


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> monaco is the same but 30000 hab


I have been in Monaco and there aren't as much skyscrapers as in Benidorm!
hno:
More than 140 towers higher than 80m.

Check this at:
www.emporis.com

Write Benidorm, then write Monaco and compare!!


----------



## divi0013 (May 24, 2005)

i would have to say minneapolis is in the running, pop. 382,000 with this skyline.


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

divi0013 said:


> i would have to say minneapolis is in the running, pop. 382,000 with this skyline.


But Minneapolis has a 3 millions metro.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

That image of Benidorm was made in 1985!, this one is the most recent from that angle:









2 more


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Malmo (Sweden), has a population of 265k (don't know the metro pop.) and its tallest is the Turning Torso, 190metres and 57 floors


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Benidorm is the absolute winner in this category!!
:yes:


----------

